# Looking to move to Granada



## vandanam1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am thinking of moving to Granada for a year starting this July/August. Can anyone advise me on the Spanish courses there? I want to enroll for an intensive Spanish course. One school I got in touch with (randomly) is Escuela Delengua- Any thoughts on this?

Thanks


----------



## AlfacarPeter (Sep 30, 2010)

vandanam1 said:


> I am thinking of moving to Granada for a year starting this July/August. Can anyone advise me on the Spanish courses there? I want to enroll for an intensive Spanish course. One school I got in touch with (randomly) is Escuela Delengua- Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Vandanam1. I live just outside Granada and I´d recommend the Don Quijote Spanish School. You can contact them via the Head Office in Salamanca (Tel. +34923268860, Email: [email protected]). They have centres throughout Spain and Latin America and are therefore an established organisation with a good reputation. i did three courses with them last year which I thoroughly enjoyed - I learned a lot, met lots of nice people from around the world, and the teachers are all very professional and dedicated. Hope this is useful to you. There are actually quite a lot of places in Granada offering language classes but I´m not sure about the credentials of some of them.
Regards, Peter.


----------



## vandanam1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Peter
Thanks so much for the reply- this is very helpful  I will get in touch with them and see how it goes- I basically hold and Indian Passport and need to be able to get a Student Visa to let me stay for a reasonable period in Spain to be able to experience the life and culture. 
Again, thanks so much!
Vandana


----------



## AlfacarPeter (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Vandana,
Glad the information is useful and good luck with the student visa,
best wishes, Peter


----------

